# Ge 5bt1346b50



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Does the motor look like this. If so you should be able to do 120 or 144 volts and yes you can use it with a curtis or kelly. 

Pete













headrush said:


> A friend of mine inherited a VW Dart the school had converted and it ran for a while. He put in new batteries but ran it in 3rd gear all the time. It looks like he burned out the old, beastly controller.
> I have been doing some research on the web and it looks like his GE 5BT1346B50 is only rated to 90v but can be run at 96v. Is this correct? Can it run at a higher voltage?
> 
> To replace the controller it looks like all I will have to do is pull out the old one and put in a something like a Curtis 1221C-7401 or a Kelly controller.
> ...


----------

